# Seeking Trade for 2017 Ocean Kayak 13’ Trident Angler



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Greetings,
I bought last June a OK 13’ Trident Angler in brown cameo. I love it but due to my size, I think it is a little unstable for me. Would love to trade for OK Big Game or something similar that is stable.

I live in western nc but willing to travel some to facilitate a trade.

I only want a SOT kayak so no other requests will be entertained.

Mine s in great condition with minimal marks from eight trips in river and lakes.

Thanks


----------

